# BOLZANO | New Rail Areal



## amxtopgun (Apr 25, 2008)

*Area under the project:*




















Customer: _Provincia Autonoma di Bolzano - Autonome Provinz Bozen_​


*Architects selected for the competition:*


01) Nr. 15 - DPA Dominique Perrault Architecture s.a.r.l.;

02) Nr. 32 - Bernard Franciscus Van Berkel, UNSTUDIO VAN BERKEL;

03) Nr. 89 - Arch. BORIS PODRECCA;

04) Nr. 57 - Arch. Giulio Marchi, STS Servizi Tecnologie Sistemi SPA;

05) Nr. 102 - CECCHETTO & ASSOCIATI srl;

06) Nr. 128 - Stefano Boeri Architetti;

07) Nr. 129 - CINO ZUCCHI Architetti srl;

08) Nr. 97 - CRUZ Y ORTIZ Arquitectos S.L.P.;

09) Nr. 99 - STUDIO DANIEL LIBESKIND;

10) Nr. 68 - Prof. Kees Christiaanse, KCAP Architects & Planners


*WINNERS:*​
*1° - Boris Podrecca Cod. 13BU9, 90,07 points*

2° - Giulio Marchi Cod. 09MP5, 86,00 points
3° - Stefano Boeri Cod. 54XY1, 77,14 points

_All six remaining contestants who have submitted the draft, scored more than 60.00 points_.

http://www.arbo.bz.it


*_____________________________________________________

The winning project:​*


----------



## amxtopgun (Apr 25, 2008)

^^ from italian forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=728794&page=7



amxtopgun said:


> dettaglio del polo intermodale e della viabilità!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Really nice to see Bolzano is adding some quality urban space to it's city. Been there many times during my training sessions in Collalbo just up the mountain of this lovely town. The winning plan looks good and pretty ambitious for a town this size.


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice construction. Nice project.


----------

